# What type would help my team best: Grass, Physic, or Electric?



## aquafire95 (Mar 18, 2010)

I can't deiced what type should be the last member on my team.  The Pokemon I have now are: 

Giratina (ghost/dragon)

Empoleon (Water/Steel)

Heatran (Fire/Steel)

Dialga (Steel/dragon)

Lucario (Fight/Steel)

What should be that last type:  Grass, Electric, or Physic? I think grass would be the best, (strong against ground and water, both which I've had trouble with in the past, but electric is good against water as well as flying, and I don't have a good flying defense on my team...) I've been switching between the types but I need to make my decision before I hit the wi-fi battles.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 19, 2010)

physics!


----------



## Togetic (Apr 3, 2010)

The better question is...why are Dialga and Giratina on what I believe is an OU team? Or are you just going to Wi-Fi with your friends?

Grass is your best bet. Your whole team save Giratina is weak to ground..so another flyer or a god defensive grasstype would be a good team member to have.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 3, 2010)

considering the state of the team, it would be better scratching it and making a new one.


----------



## Glacedon (Apr 11, 2010)

Not that I find your team bad, and plus i dont really know much bout pokemon...I jus play it, but yeah if you have all those steel types..you could get hit by an easy fire ground assault.
So i this case if they had a charizard, a flareon, a sandslash, and a dugtrio, along with a blastoise and a gyarados equipped with ice beam and flamethrower [flamethrower for gyarados] then your team might be devastated...idk your team so Im most likely wrong but well sry for the criticism oh and I suggest a grass type, because youll be facing physical more then special attacks....


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 18, 2010)

First off, legendaries are blocked from Wi-Fi battles from what I've seen. I recommend that you swap out your legendaries for well-trained grass and electric types, so you have a balanced team during competitive matches.


----------

